# Single Thread Rating vs Multi Thread Rating



## FlorinMarian (Mar 18, 2020)

Hello, guys!
I'm totally noob about topic title, and I have one situation to get understood and solved.

My hardware configuration:
2x E5-2450L 1.80 Ghz (2.30 Boosted)
96 GB RAM DDR3 ECC
Samsung 860 EVO SSD

My processes:





Problem:
There are between processes also auto-responders and they're lagging, i get answer also localhost in few seconds, not instantly.

Can I do something to improve processes performance or I need a CPU with better Single Thread Rating?

Thank you!


----------



## George (Mar 18, 2020)

Your CPU is 96 % idle.

My guess is that you have a slow internet connection (are you on WLAN?)


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Mar 18, 2020)

FlorinMarian said:


> There are between processes also auto-responders and they're lagging, i get answer also localhost in few seconds, not instantly.



Can you expand on this a bit more? What are you actually running (the command listing is cut off the picture), what are the results/metrics you're seeing, and what are your expected results (and why do you expect those results)?

From what little I can see above, things don't seem abnormal; you have a few processes waiting on input (select) from some source, but as Elazar pointed out, things are fairly idle, and the load is low.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2020)

It looks like there are at least 16 cores, which would give a total of 1600% usage (if all cores are completely busy), there's less then 4% in use right now. This thing is barely getting warmed up. CPU load is not the problem here.

I see a MySQL process running, are your queries actually performing properly? Some really bad tuning can cause even the simplest queries to take forever. Which could, in turn, stall all your other processes as they're waiting on MySQL to provide the data they requested.


----------



## FlorinMarian (Mar 18, 2020)

SirDice said:


> It looks like there are at least 16 cores, which would give a total of 1600% usage (if all cores are completely busy), there's less then 4% in use right now. This thing is barely getting warmed up. CPU load is not the problem here.
> 
> I see a MySQL process running, are your queries actually performing properly? Some really bad tuning can cause even the simplest queries to take forever. Which could, in turn, stall all your other processes as they're waiting on MySQL to provide the data they requested.



This is my.cnf, sometimes my mysqld process goes over 40% shown with top command, and you're right. I run FreeBSD as KVM machine with 16 cores assigned.

```
[auto]
server-uuid=6b6deb41-4797-11ea-bb06-08002795ad37

# Example MariaDB config file for large systems.
#
# This is for a large system with memory = 512M where the system runs mainly
# MariaDB.
#
# MariaDB programs look for option files in a set of
# locations which depend on the deployment platform.
# You can copy this option file to one of those
# locations. For information about these locations, do:
# 'my_print_defaults --help' and see what is printed under
# Default options are read from the following files in the given order:
# More information at: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/option-files.html
#
# In this file, you can use all long options that a program supports.
# If you want to know which options a program supports, run the program
# with the "--help" option.

# The following options will be passed to all MariaDB clients
[client]
#password    = your_password
port        = 3306
socket        = /tmp/mysql.sock

# Here follows entries for some specific programs

# The MariaDB server
[mysqld]
port        = 3306
socket        = /tmp/mysql.sock
skip-external-locking
key_buffer_size = 256M
max_allowed_packet = 16M
table_open_cache = 256
sort_buffer_size = 1M
read_buffer_size = 1M
read_rnd_buffer_size = 4M
myisam_sort_buffer_size = 64M
thread_cache_size = 8
query_cache_type = 1
query_cache_limit = 2M
#query_cache_strip_comments = 1
query_cache_size = 16M
# Try number of CPU's*2 for thread_concurrency
thread_concurrency = 8

# Point the following paths to different dedicated disks
#tmpdir        = /tmp/

# Don't listen on a TCP/IP port at all. This can be a security enhancement,
# if all processes that need to connect to mysqld run on the same host.
# All interaction with mysqld must be made via Unix sockets or named pipes.
# Note that using this option without enabling named pipes on Windows
# (via the "enable-named-pipe" option) will render mysqld useless!
# 
#skip-networking

# Replication Master Server (default)
# binary logging is required for replication
log-bin=mysql-bin

# binary logging format - mixed recommended
binlog_format=mixed

# Clean binary logs older than 3 days
expire_logs_days = 3

# required unique id between 1 and 2^32 - 1
# defaults to 1 if master-host is not set
# but will not function as a master if omitted
server-id    = 1

# Replication Slave (comment out master section to use this)
#
# To configure this host as a replication slave, you can choose between
# two methods :
#
# 1) Use the CHANGE MASTER TO command (fully described in our manual) -
#    the syntax is:
#
#    CHANGE MASTER TO MASTER_HOST=<host>, MASTER_PORT=<port>,
#    MASTER_USER=<user>, MASTER_PASSWORD=<password> ;
#
#    where you replace <host>, <user>, <password> by quoted strings and
#    <port> by the master's port number (3306 by default).
#
#    Example:
#
#    CHANGE MASTER TO MASTER_HOST='125.564.12.1', MASTER_PORT=3306,
#    MASTER_USER='joe', MASTER_PASSWORD='secret';
#
# OR
#
# 2) Set the variables below. However, in case you choose this method, then
#    start replication for the first time (even unsuccessfully, for example
#    if you mistyped the password in master-password and the slave fails to
#    connect), the slave will create a master.info file, and any later
#    change in this file to the variables' values below will be ignored and
#    overridden by the content of the master.info file, unless you shutdown
#    the slave server, delete master.info and restart the slaver server.
#    For that reason, you may want to leave the lines below untouched
#    (commented) and instead use CHANGE MASTER TO (see above)
#
# required unique id between 2 and 2^32 - 1
# (and different from the master)
# defaults to 2 if master-host is set
# but will not function as a slave if omitted
#server-id       = 2
#
# The replication master for this slave - required
#master-host     =   <hostname>
#
# The username the slave will use for authentication when connecting
# to the master - required
#master-user     =   <username>
#
# The password the slave will authenticate with when connecting to
# the master - required
#master-password =   <password>
#
# The port the master is listening on.
# optional - defaults to 3306
#master-port     =  <port>
#
# binary logging - not required for slaves, but recommended
#log-bin=mysql-bin

# Uncomment the following if you are using InnoDB tables
innodb_data_home_dir = /var/db/mysql
innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:10M:autoextend
innodb_log_group_home_dir = /var/db/mysql
# You can set .._buffer_pool_size up to 50 - 80 %
# of RAM but beware of setting memory usage too high
innodb_buffer_pool_size = 16G
innodb_additional_mem_pool_size = 20M
# Set .._log_file_size to 25 % of buffer pool size
innodb_log_file_size = 64M
innodb_log_buffer_size = 8M
innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit = 1
innodb_lock_wait_timeout = 50

[mysqldump]
quick
max_allowed_packet = 16M

[mysql]
no-auto-rehash
# Remove the next comment character if you are not familiar with SQL
#safe-updates

[myisamchk]
key_buffer_size = 128M
sort_buffer_size = 128M
read_buffer = 2M
write_buffer = 2M

[mysqlhotcopy]
interactive-timeout

slow_query_log = ON
slow_query_log_file = "/var/log/slow_query.log"
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2020)

Turn query cache off. It doesn't work if there's more than one core. How big are your databases? The size of your databases are going to be important for innodb_buffer_pool_size. Counter-intuitive perhaps but setting innodb_buffer_pool_size too large is actually bad for performance. Cache management has some overhead and setting it too large means it spends a lot of time managing the cache, more than actually using the cache. 

There are so many variables to tweak I often just resort to running databases/mysqltuner and see what it suggests. Tweak some variables, let it run for a few days, then check again. Also keep an eye on your /var/log/slow_query.log (anything that takes longer than 10s to complete ends up here), you can often improve those by adding indexes or improving the queries themselves.


----------

